# Two Alabama kittens need a home



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

I have two one day old kittens. The mom abandoned them and didn't even clean off the afterbirth. They were brought to the clinic where I work. One has a deformed back foot but is still able to crawl around. One is a gray tabby and the other is a dark brown tabby. They are near Montgomery if anyone is interested in giving them a home.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

The gray kitten with the deformed foot died yesterday afternoon. I was surprised cause he had been eating well and was crawling around. The other one is a bit stronger though so hopefully he will make it. One of the girls at work took him home last night and is going trying to convince her mom to let her keep him.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry about the little kitten - I have learned out of experience that where there is one deformity it is more likely there is more. I was trying to rescue a kitten with club foot last year - he passed away as well even though he was eating and crawling around. I ended up keeping his little brother
I hope your co-worker will give his brother a good home


----------

